# Network setup

## zen_guerrilla

Hello all,

I'm going to (finally  :Smile: )replace the nt-based network on my work with gentoo-linux and have some questions.

The net will be a file/proxy/mail server & 10 workstations (2 of them will be dual boot win2k/gentoo and all others gentoo-only) with 10-15 user accounts.

I was thinking on trying OpenAFS and also using Samba for the dual-boot systems. Each user will have his/hers home dir on the file server and when logging on any workstation it should me mounted and used as homedir & also mount another public share w/ his username / both get unmounted on logout.

Questions :

- which authentication scheme should I use so that the homedirs are mounted & used and how these dirs could automount/unmount upon login/out ? do I need local user accounts on each pc also or only on server ?

- does openafs play along well with samba sharing the same dir ? 

Please help me since I' m not really an expert in network administration  :Smile: 

----------

## acidreign

I have had samba and afs sharing the same point , with no noticable problems.   Although the solution that I provided was for a 20 machine network, the way that it was configured allowed the user to only have one login, and hence they could never be using both at the same time.

Public shares seemed (and still are) working fine, users reading and writing with no problems.

----------

## acidreign

Come to think of it.. the easiest way, might be to mount the /home partition at boot time, this way the user doesnt have to worry about having to fudge around at run time.

----------

## zen_guerrilla

 *acidreign wrote:*   

> Come to think of it.. the easiest way, might be to mount the /home partition at boot time, this way the user doesnt have to worry about having to fudge around at run time.

 

Thanx for answering. This is how I was thinking about it myself. With that scheme I'll need local user accounts on each workstation, right ? 

I was thinking of having user accounts only on server and on each workstation only root account local. 

Since the net is on a univ. dpt. that new teachers come & go each semester I want it to be flexible. Creating & deleting user accounts on 1 pc only (server) not on 15 (workstations). 

Any ideas ?

----------

## orkid

Is this where NIS comes in? http://www.ibiblio.org/mdw/HOWTO/NIS-HOWTO/

----------

## zen_guerrilla

 *orkid wrote:*   

> Is this where NIS comes in? http://www.ibiblio.org/mdw/HOWTO/NIS-HOWTO/

 

Thanx a lot. I'm gonna RTFM for the next 3 weeks  :Smile: 

----------

